
Apple removes all vape-related apps - dr_dshiv
https://www.zdnet.com/article/nannytechnology-thanks-for-breaking-my-medical-marijuana-vape-apple/
======
cadwag
It’s unfortunate, and I don’t fully agree with the policy. Regardless,
building an iOS app in any of the “vice” trades has to be recognized as high
risk at this point. Right or wrongly, Apple has been consistent about this
since the earliest days of the App Store.

